# Velos Designwerks - diesel tuning



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Is anybody familiar with a new tuning and performance company located in Miami, called Velos Designwerks? http://velosdesignwerks.com/home

They appear to have a tuning for the diesel with quite nice hp/torque numbers. However, the most interesting part (well, at least to me) is that they will send you a hand held device, into which you will download the tune via internet. You can then tune your engine at home and don't have to send the ECU to them.

I've never heard of them, so I thought I'll ask the community. Thanks!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I just checked their site. I didn't see and Diesel options, just the 3 series and X5 and X5M tunes. Not cheap either.

I sent them a note to see if they do Diesel and if so what are the details.

We'll see. Since their local i can easily go check them out on my way to work.:thumbup:


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

I was on another forum and PM'd them. They did confirm that they have a diesel tune available and are running a promotional pricing on it right now. I don't want to put the price out, but it was very reasonable.

I sent another PM after hours with more questions, but it would be great if you can get some more information. I'd be especially interested to know how many of these tunes they've done on diesels and if they've seen any issues. After seeing the hp/torque numbers as well as the pricing, this tune could be a real winner....

By the way, with the personal hand held tuner device you can revert back to stock at any time...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, I emailed them, got a response that indeed they have tunes for both the 335D and X5D.

I asked them for more details. If it looks promising I'll swing by one day and speak with them personally.

First I've heard of these guys but then I really don't run in those circles, Tuners!:rofl:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I had heard from them vaguely but if so they have a tune and at a better pirce than RENNtech which its what I have so be it, now they have to back it up with some warranty and thats the catch!!!!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it even possible to tune our (N.American) Ds through a hand held device? Isn't the DDE encrypted?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes the DDE is encrypted and Lenny from RENNtech had told me that NO-ONE had been able to unencrypt it, so if they did WHOA!! that is great news!!!!


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, it would be great news if they've been able to do that. No more sending your ECU to the flasher every time BMW decides to update their software...


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

yep thats true


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought I read somewhere else about someone figuring out how to do a tune via a handheld. I can't seem to recall what exactly it was I read or where. I will post it here if I stumble back upon it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

You have to send the ECU to Velos just like with the other options. I just confirmed it with them.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

oh snap!! there goes most of everyones WET DREAM!!


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> You have to send the ECU to Velos just like with the other options. I just confirmed it with them.


Uh, don't think that's correct. Here's the information that was put up on another forum after I asked: "The personal tuner is a handheld device that allows you to read and write to your car. Once you read the tuned file from your car you email it into us at [email protected] and within an hour or two (assuming it is sent during work hours) we email the tuned file back to you. The personal tuner allows you to store multiple files on it. *Most clients choose this route because you do not need to send in the computer and it prevents the car being down.*"


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

finnbmw said:


> Uh, don't think that's correct. Here's the information that was put up on another forum after I asked: "The personal tuner is a handheld device that allows you to read and write to your car. Once you read the tuned file from your car you email it into us at [email protected] and within an hour or two (assuming it is sent during work hours) we email the tuned file back to you. The personal tuner allows you to store multiple files on it. *Most clients choose this route because you do not need to send in the computer and it prevents the car being down.*"


I talked to Omar there, he flat out told me that the ECU has to be sent in. Believe what you want but when I contacted them that is what they told me.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Interesting, as it was Omar who put up the information I quoted earlier. Omar is the owner of the company if I understand it correctly. Let's see if we can have a definitive answer on the shipping question.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

finnbmw said:


> Interesting, as it was Omar who put up the information I quoted earlier. Omar is the owner of the company if I understand it correctly.


Don't know. I contacted them asking about if the ECU had to be sent in or not and stated because that has been one of my hesitations about moving forward with any of the available tune options. He said that unfortunately the computer has to be sent in and they'd need it for about a day then would next day air it back. So I'd not think it is some sort of miscommunication between him and me.

Here is what he said, I'd think this is pretty definite answer to if the ECU needs to be sent in:


> Thanks for the inquiry, unfortunately your computer would have to be shipped here. This is a normal procedure and something we would only need the ECU for one day to complete. The ECU is then returned to you via next day air.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, definitely conflicting information. I'll contact them again later this afternoon, let's see if I can find a definite answer.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

He also informed me that they never have had a customer dyno their cars with the tune so he gave me ball park figures as to increases to HP and TQ. I am so used to dealing with tuners who use dynos for testing out new things that it kind of bothers me some but then again we used to always use the real world to tune our cars.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I got some hp/torque numbers as well. They are a new company, about a year old, so don't know how many tunes they've done. Really doesn't bother me too much as long as the guys know what they are doing and are professional. The personal tuner is intriguing about this whole tune as I am reluctant sending my ECU out...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have seen their names on the AMG forums but never paid much attention to it. I thought I'd seen their names longer than a year but I have drank a few beers in the past year so my memory is not what it used to be. I do not really care if hp/tq numbers are based on butt dynos but care more about on how safe a tune is and what was done to determine it's safeness and that of course could be figured out on the street or could just been completely ignored too.


----------

